# what reel?



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Ive got a grant 6ft 6in medium heavy spinning rod for vibes and spoons, right now Ive got a daiwa regal 2500 on it. I was just wondering what you guys would suggest as a good reel for vibes and spoons? I had a shimano sahara and thought about another one of those...or should I keep the daiwa?


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I got away from the Daiwa reels long ago and went with nothing but Shimanos. I fish a lot of the same baits as you and the Sahara handles them well!!


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

Tiny Tim said:


> I got away from the Daiwa reels long ago and went with nothing but Shimanos. I fish a lot of the same baits as you and the Sahara handles them well!!


I agree 100 percent!


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

The reel weighs only 6.9 oz. which is the lightest in it's class. Also has a better than avg line capacity for it's size. With today's super lines, it should be all you need for jiggin/spoonin. I went to the 1000's after using 2500's for several years and I must say the reduction of weight has made all the difference in the world when it comes to fatigue.

P.S. when using super lines don't forget to use a few feet of mono for backing. This will keep the line from slipping on the spool.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I have been using pfleuger presedents I found that the drag and weight for the size are great. I just recentlly got a supreme. I bought it last year at this time. I used it for a month and the anti reverse stopped working some times. I returned it and had the same problem happen. I still like the presedent reels. @ $60 you can't beat um.

promag


----------



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

the pfleuger presidents are great- very smooth


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

I love my Pfleuger president also and they were on sale for 50 last week! I feel like you can't buy a smoother or more reliable reel for under 100


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

I agree on the Pfleuger President reels. I have three and love them. Very smooth and NO problems. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

I use 5 of the 8030MG pflueger supreme reels and have never had a bit of trouble with them. They do get used, they get used alot. 4,6and 8 lb.test lines. With all having a 6.2 to 1 gear ratio I know just how each jig or lure is working. IMO i think having the same reel on different rods just makes it eaiser. 

Been using Pfluger's for more years then I care to remember. Heck, I still have a old supreme that was made back when they were knuckle busting bait casters. (got to dig it out,, they just mite of been called summits.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Glad to see so many Pfleuger enthusiasts! I don't know to many people who use them! A buddy converted me to them 6 or 7 years ago and I haven't looked back! But everyone I convert seems to love them and stay with them! I use to use nothing but old mitchells, Abu Garcia, and shimano. But since I picked up my first Pfleuger I rarely buy anything else. Love everything about them! 


-Ryan Boyer


----------

